
How we organize GitHub issues: A simple styleguide for tagging - zachdunn
https://robinpowered.com/blog/best-practice-system-for-organizing-and-tagging-github-issues/
======
transfire
On a related note, I sure wish git supported labels for commits. As it stands
I have started to use github-style labels in commit messages, e.g. `:bug:`,
which is nice in that github will render these with icons, _if supported_.
Unfortunately that don't have icons for many of the labels one would want to
use. I've asked github a half-dozen times to add them, but to no avail :-(

~~~
evolve2k
Out of interest, which specific labels are you seeking?

~~~
transfire
I have requested emojis for `:doc:`, `:test:` and `:admin:` --- those are the
main three I tend to use in commits. Some of the lesser ones I've suggested
are `:tweak:`, `:major:` and `:minor:`. Thankfully `:bug:` is already
supported.

------
ddoolin
Bookmarked. The comment about a lack of reading material for this type of
thing rings very true. I would say most will probably want to custom tailor
their tags a bit at some point but this is a great guide nonetheless.

------
cec
Great stuff. I personally find it useful to have an additional "Regression"
label to tag bug reports that have cropped up as a result of new work (this
happens surprisingly often).

~~~
zachdunn
That's a smart one -- I may have to steal it. Other one I didn't mentioned was
for our API we have a "Problem" tag for BC breaks.

------
halosghost
This seems like a great system. I may have to try and get some of ${DAYJOB}'s
repos to using this scheme.

------
bsimpson
Before the end of the day, someone is going to make a GitHub app that
automatically makes these labels for you.

~~~
zachdunn
It happened.

[https://gist.github.com/omegahm/28d87a4e1411c030aa89](https://gist.github.com/omegahm/28d87a4e1411c030aa89)

via [https://robinpowered.com/blog/best-practice-system-for-
organ...](https://robinpowered.com/blog/best-practice-system-for-organizing-
and-tagging-github-issues/#comment-1951346752)

~~~
bsimpson
yay! i'll have to try that.

------
simonjgreen
Ours is extremely similar to this though we also have `time-<1hour, time-
couplehours, time-halfday, time-day, time-coupledays, time-week, time-weeks`
as time estimates on work required

------
maw
Unfortunately, tags are inadequate when we're dealing with possibly mutually
exclusive classifications.

